# my new office



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

When I come to Annapolis to pick up my daughter from school I should buy you a cuppa Java. 



Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seasoned (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice office, but the city is awesome.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

seasoned said:


> Nice office, but the city is awesome.



Office sucks I hate it.  City's beautiful I haven't even taken pics of some of the nice parts


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

The seafood is good there too  Buddy's is the traditional stop whenever I visit the kiddos college.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, nice!   Glad to see they got you one with a view! 

(uh....is it bad that I was staring at your tough book to see if it was running our software?  LOL)


----------



## granfire (Mar 30, 2013)

all the offices here are being converted into Chargers...you got jibbed on that one! 

But the view is good...


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah, the much maligned new car is revealed .  You are a mind reader, Ballen, I was going to ask you to show us some shots of your new work-ride and wonder if you could tell us why you dislike it so much?


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Office sucks I hate it.  City's beautiful I haven't even taken pics of some of the nice parts



I was gonna ask about that...we looked at the new Ford Interceptor but passed on it. Not enough room. We went with Tahoe's.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> (uh....is it bad that I was staring at your tough book to see if it was running our software?  LOL)



Fear not fair lady ... my SCADA senses were tingling too :lol:.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tgace said:


> The seafood is good there too  Buddy's is the traditional stop whenever I visit the kiddos college.


Buddy's is a
Tourist trap next time you come I'll give you better options


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

I miss my old office sometimes...We still have a small handful of the ole Crown Vic's prowling around. This was my Supervisor ride back when I was in patrol. They skimped on prisoner cages for boss cars. 






My new duties require me to drive an unmarked.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Office sucks I hate it.  City's beautiful I haven't even taken pics of some of the nice parts



I was going to ask you how you liked the now Interceptor.  We've got two on the street, and getting mixed reviews.  (My "office" is a standard black unmarked CVPI.)


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

Few for my buddy TG so he can see where all his money goes


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> I was going to ask you how you liked the now Interceptor.  We've got two on the street, and getting mixed reviews.  (My "office" is a standard black unmarked CVPI.)



We have a mix match of all kinds of cars now.  Few crown vics a few chargers Tahoes explorers.  The interceptors are the smallest of them all that why I dislike them I bang my elbow on the computer or printer every time I get in.  The are the quickest of all the cars but not the fastest.  In town driving I can beat them all around the city.  On the open highway the crown Vic and chargers blow the doors off once up to speed.  I can get them off the line until about 50 to 60 then their V8 power pulls away.  If we didn't have cages and printers I'd probably like this car a lot better.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

Weather looks nice down there today. I think my daughter is considering staying in Md (wife's fam lives there) after school. The winters are much more to her liking there.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Weather looks nice down there today. I think my daughter is considering staying in Md (wife's fam lives there) after school. The winters are much more to her liking there.



Its beautiful today 55 degrees sunny wish I was off


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> We have a mix match of all kinds of cars now.  Few crown vics a few chargers Tahoes explorers.  The interceptors are the smallest of them all that why I dislike them I bang my elbow on the computer or printer every time I get in.  The are the quickest of all the cars but not the fastest.  In town driving I can beat them all around the city.  On the open highway the crown Vic and chargers blow the doors off once up to speed.  I can get them off the line until about 50 to 60 then their V8 power pulls away.  If we didn't have cages and printers I'd probably like this car a lot better.




That's exactly what we saw. Add to it our long gun's and its a VERY cramped workspace. I believe the "powers" are going to supplement our Tahoes...possibly with the Caprice. There were a few old Caprices in our fleet when I got hired and IMO they were damn fast cars. But those were BIG EIGHT models.

Of course, speed is not really a factor with the admin types....they would prefer we not get into car chases anyways..


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tgace said:


> That's exactly what we saw. Add to it our long gun's and its a VERY cramped workspace. I believe the "powers" are going to supplement our Tahoes...possibly with the Caprice. There were a few old Caprices in our fleet when I got hired and IMO they were damn fast cars.
> 
> Of course, speed is not really a factor with the admin types....they would prefer we not get into car chases anyways..


Yeah our long guns are in trunk I couldn't imagine fitting one up front with me.   Too many buttons in here to there is 24 buttons just on the radio.  I'm supposed to enforce distracted driving laws and I can't even figure bout how to turn the volume down on my radio.  

I feel ya on the no chase thing we have an absolute no chase policy.  The only exception is a Capt  or above approval in a life or death situation.  So we don't even try anymore you run we just let you go.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2013)

That must be so frustrating for you chaps - my sympathy and just a little eyebrow raise that those who determine policy are so unconcerned about bringing villains within reach of the arm of the law.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> That must be so frustrating for you chaps - my sympathy and just a little eyebrow raise that those who determine policy are so unconcerned about bringing villains within reach of the arm of the law.




It's all about the lawsuits.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> That must be so frustrating for you chaps - my sympathy and just a little eyebrow raise that those who determine policy are so unconcerned about bringing villains within reach of the arm of the law.



We brought it on ourselves really some guys don't know when enough is enough and when its just not safe anymore.  They get tunnel vision and only think I gotta get him.  Then they or someone else dies over a seatbelt ticket and suspended driver.  I am against our absolute ban I think supervisors should know their people and you known which officers can take the stress and which ones can't and they should be able to make the call


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

By the way Carol of you guys came up with this silly program you need to go back to then drawing board it sucks


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

Not our stuff (seriously).  We make a secure comms appliance...something thats more likely to be in an EOC/ICP than a patrol car. But I had to look anyway....LOL!


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tgace said:


> That's exactly what we saw. Add to it our long gun's and its a VERY cramped workspace. I believe the "powers" are going to supplement our Tahoes...possibly with the Caprice. There were a few old Caprices in our fleet when I got hired and IMO they were damn fast cars. But those were BIG EIGHT models.
> 
> Of course, speed is not really a factor with the admin types....they would prefer we not get into car chases anyways..



We only went with a half-cage in the one with a cage -- but I've heard from several of our larger officers that it's still cramped.  They also put the rack for the long guns behind the driver seat... several problems with that; I'll only note the obvious -- you gotta get out to get 'em.  Speed is a minor factor for us; small municipal jurisdiction, so we don't really need triple digits.  The one that's marked up looks nice...

Another issue we ran into was quality control from Ford...  Apparently, they'd been wired all wrong from the factory, and that added time to outfitting them.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> That must be so frustrating for you chaps - my sympathy and just a little eyebrow raise that those who determine policy are so unconcerned about bringing villains within reach of the arm of the law.





Tgace said:


> It's all about the lawsuits.


 
Yes & no.  Gonna put on my "wanna get promoted" hat for a moment.  One extreme: you run, we'll chase you 'til the wheels fall off.  Opposite extreme: you run, and we'll watch you disappear over the horizon.  Neither is good.  The reality is that sometimes, it's not worth the risk of a pursuit.  Is it really worth endangering your officers, the public, and the violator to get some guy for an improper left turn?  OK -- let's assume there's a good reason for him running (warrants, a dead body in the trunk, hundreds of pounds of coke, ecstasy, and heroin filling the car... whatever)...  But he blasts a school teacher on her way to church (really happened near me)... was it worth her life?  There's a line where we have an obligation to balance the risks to ourselves, the public and lastly, the violator when we chase.  That said -- let's be real: if we terminate a pursuit, the bad guy seldom stops running as soon as they're out of sight.  And there are bad guys out there who need to be chased, definitely.  

One final thing on no pursuit policy... There's an agency between me & ballen's... They have a very restrictive pursuit policy.  So... pursuits don't happen.  At least not officially.  They end up being carried out on car-to-car radio channels, or done without use of the radio...  To me -- a good policy will recognize the actual behaviors of cops and offenders, and try to strike that reasonable mid-point that lets the justifiable pursuits go on -- but avoids the ones that aren't worth the risk.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

We have the no chase chases Here too.  "Radio subjects failing to stop I'm shutting off lights and siren I'll just be following him". Yeah OK so now your chasing someone with no emergency equipment to warn others.  I disagree with our policy but that behavior is even worse and more dangerous then just chasing people.  County and state can chase so the excuse it to follow them until they get here.  So now were still endangering people with a chase but its not our problem because some other agency is doing the chasing we just follow along to assist.  Like I said 1st line supervisors should known their people well enough to know who should and shouldn't be chasing and make it their call.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> Yes & no.  Gonna put on my "wanna get promoted" hat for a moment.  One extreme: you run, we'll chase you 'til the wheels fall off.  Opposite extreme: you run, and we'll watch you disappear over the horizon.  Neither is good.  The reality is that sometimes, it's not worth the risk of a pursuit.  Is it really worth endangering your officers, the public, and the violator to get some guy for an improper left turn?  OK -- let's assume there's a good reason for him running (warrants, a dead body in the trunk, hundreds of pounds of coke, ecstasy, and heroin filling the car... whatever)...  But he blasts a school teacher on her way to church (really happened near me)... was it worth her life?  There's a line where we have an obligation to balance the risks to ourselves, the public and lastly, the violator when we chase.  That said -- let's be real: if we terminate a pursuit, the bad guy seldom stops running as soon as they're out of sight.  And there are bad guys out there who need to be chased, definitely.
> 
> One final thing on no pursuit policy... There's an agency between me & ballen's... They have a very restrictive pursuit policy.  So... pursuits don't happen.  At least not officially.  They end up being carried out on car-to-car radio channels, or done without use of the radio...  To me -- a good policy will recognize the actual behaviors of cops and offenders, and try to strike that reasonable mid-point that lets the justifiable pursuits go on -- but avoids the ones that aren't worth the risk.




Our policy allows pursuits for felony crimes, and allows officers to "follow" for a "reasonable time and distance" for other offenses, but mandates that supervisors terminate pursuits for non-felony offenses when it becomes apparent that it's not going to end safely and/or soon (read: most of them). And mandates that any pursuit be terminated when it becomes apparent that it's getting out of control. 

The boss has to write up an "explain yourself" report for all pursuits on his watch (always fun doing that) so it's in his best interest to end them in most cases. It's actually a pretty good policy. 

Chases on Midnight's are also a different animal from chases on Day's

LOL at the last paragraph. There's a nearby PD where "terminate pursuit" really means "stop broadcasting the pursuit on the radio".

Some of the old timers tell stories of the days when chases were almost a weekly thing. And they were allowed to "shoot out tires". Times have changed.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

My first department was a small department in a rural area we had like 40 officers sheriff department had like 20.  We got a call from the county sheriff asking for us to go to an address in the county and look for a vehicle so i asked why they didn't go.  The deputy said well we got into a chase with that vehicle but ummm we wrecked all our cars.  They crashed 5 police cars in the chase.  I just started laughing.  They would chase for anything and didn't stop until they caught him , ran out of gas , or crashed.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for the professional insights and inputs gentlemen :tup:.  It is always great to hear things from those that know.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

May I ask you gents a question about car chases.  One happened not far away from me in Mass. that left me scratching my head.

Midnight-ish, a patrolman for "Town PD" tries to pull over a MV for what sounded like a routine traffic matter.  Driver took off down the river road towards the neighboring city.  Patrolman followed, apparently with speeds around triple digits.  Town PD radioed City PD, but shortly after crossing in to the city, the occupants abandoned the vehicle and took off on foot.  City PD then radios Town PD with the location of the MV, and tells them they can retrieve it.  Town PD says they don't want the car!  City PD then takes the....which comes up as stolen (from a City resident).


Why would the Town PD not want the car after going through that?   Is this a funding thing?  Something else?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> May I ask you gents a question about car chases.  One happened not far away from me in Mass. that left me scratching my head.
> 
> Midnight-ish, a patrolman for "Town PD" tries to pull over a MV for what sounded like a routine traffic matter.  Driver took off down the river road towards the neighboring city.  Patrolman followed, apparently with speeds around triple digits.  Town PD radioed City PD, but shortly after crossing in to the city, the occupants abandoned the vehicle and took off on foot.  City PD then radios Town PD with the location of the MV, and tells them they can retrieve it.  Town PD says they don't want the car!  City PD then takes the....which comes up as stolen (from a City resident).
> 
> ...



Did they catch the guy?

When something crosses jurisdictional borders there is always a dance over who gets what, who does what, who charges who (that's why they pay supervisors the "big bucks"  ). The car was just as stolen in the City as it was in the town...as it ended in the city and the car was a city residents the Town officers probably just decided to let them have the whole thing. If the guy was caught the Town PD could just file charges/apply for an arrest warrant in their jurisdiction and take possession of the guy after the city was done with him.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Did they catch the guy?
> 
> When something crosses jurisdictional borders there is always a dance over who gets what, who does what, who charges who (that's why they pay supervisors the "big bucks"  ). The car was just as stolen in the City as it was in the town...as it ended in the city and the car was a city residents the Town officers probably just decided to let them have the whole thing. If the guy was caught the Town PD could just file charges/apply for an arrest warrant in their jurisdiction and take possession of the guy after the city was done with him.



I don't think they did.  The city gave chase on foot but when the town was radioed, the suspects were still at large. Not sure if they were caught after the fact or not.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> I don't think they did.  The city gave chase on foot but when the town was radioed, the suspects were still at large. Not sure if they were caught after the fact or not.




If the car was stolen in the City and belongs to a City resident it's probably logical that the City PD take it and conduct their investigation re: who was in it that night. If and when they figure that out the Town can lay their charges for the reckless operation, felony evading, etc. If the car was a "Town steal" I'd think the Town would want it for processing and investigation.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

Tgace said:


> If the car was stolen in the City and belongs to a City resident it's probably logical that the City PD take it and conduct their investigation re: who was in it that night. If and when they figure that out the Town can lay their charges for the reckless operation, felony evading, etc. If the car was a "Town steal" I'd think the Town would want it for processing and investigation.



That makes sense to me.  What confused me is the order in which it played out over the radio.  
City called Town to get the car.  Town told City they don't want the car.  City begins processing the car and THEN city dispatch indicates the car was reported stolen.  

I understand there is more going on behind the scenes...this simply be the case of the radio not carrying the whole story


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

Or could be case of town cop didn't want to deal with the extra paperwork since nobody was arrested.  We call that punting


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2013)

Sexy! How long before the interior looks like a disaster area, though?


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Sexy! How long before the interior looks like a disaster area, though?



I give it about a week. Already cleaned up blood from back seat when I got here this morning


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> I give it about a week. Already cleaned up blood from back seat when I got here this morning



Do you share the vehicle?  Or is that blood from your previous shift's festivities?


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> Do you share the vehicle?  Or is that blood from your previous shift's festivities?



We share vehiclrs blood was from last night I guess midnight guys didn't bother cleaning it.  They will just say OH it was dark we didn't see it.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> We share vehiclrs blood was from last night I guess midnight guys didn't bother cleaning it.  They will just say OH it was dark we didn't see it.



Better than puke, urine or ****. 

Did they bother to fill the tank? That's always a common patrol gripe.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Better than puke, urine or ****.



Very very true.  Nothing better then first thing in morning getting into a car that smells like all 3.  You known its bad when you walk out to find your car and all the windows are down when you find it.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Our policy allows pursuits for felony crimes, and allows officers to "follow" for a "reasonable time and distance" for other offenses, but mandates that supervisors terminate pursuits for non-felony offenses when it becomes apparent that it's not going to end safely and/or soon (read: most of them). And mandates that any pursuit be terminated when it becomes apparent that it's getting out of control.
> 
> The boss has to write up an "explain yourself" report for all pursuits on his watch (always fun doing that) so it's in his best interest to end them in most cases. It's actually a pretty good policy.
> 
> ...



I'm actually a believer in "terminating pursuits" meaning make the pursuit STOP -- not stop chasing.  I think ending pursuits quickly and aggressively makes sense and minimizes the risks to people.  If you have a guy popping rounds off in a shopping center, you don't watch him and wait for him to stop; you put a stop to it.  If you've got some knucklehead endangering everyone by running from the cops -- put an end to the pursuit.  Techniques like PIT, stop sticks (not so much a fan for a lot of reasons), rolling roadblocks...  There's a lot in the arsenal to bring a pursuit to a stop, rather than simply stopping chasing them.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> I'm actually a believer in "terminating pursuits" meaning make the pursuit STOP -- not stop chasing.  I think ending pursuits quickly and aggressively makes sense and minimizes the risks to people.  If you have a guy popping rounds off in a shopping center, you don't watch him and wait for him to stop; you put a stop to it.  If you've got some knucklehead endangering everyone by running from the cops -- put an end to the pursuit.  Techniques like PIT, stop sticks (not so much a fan for a lot of reasons), rolling roadblocks...  There's a lot in the arsenal to bring a pursuit to a stop, rather than simply stopping chasing them.



All of which is against our GOs


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> I'm actually a believer in "terminating pursuits" meaning make the pursuit STOP -- not stop chasing.  I think ending pursuits quickly and aggressively makes sense and minimizes the risks to people.  If you have a guy popping rounds off in a shopping center, you don't watch him and wait for him to stop; you put a stop to it.  If you've got some knucklehead endangering everyone by running from the cops -- put an end to the pursuit.  Techniques like PIT, stop sticks (not so much a fan for a lot of reasons), rolling roadblocks...  There's a lot in the arsenal to bring a pursuit to a stop, rather than simply stopping chasing them.



Reminds me of this one I was in:

http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P2-22794993.html

Armed robbery, high speed chase down a Thruway for MILES. Went so far I lost radio comms and had to use a phone. State police tossed spikes but couldn't tell us to back off so 3-4 of our cars got spiked too. The car kept going on flats but slowed down enough for a PIT. I was shift Sgt that night, talk about one call taking up the whole shift....


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> That makes sense to me.  What confused me is the order in which it played out over the radio.
> City called Town to get the car.  Town told City they don't want the car.  City begins processing the car and THEN city dispatch indicates the car was reported stolen.
> 
> I understand there is more going on behind the scenes...this simply be the case of the radio not carrying the whole story



May be pieces you aren't aware of.  For example, about a year ago, the rook I was training at the time and I go to stop a car.  Chase is on, and the suspects take leg bail just before I was going to have to tell him to shut the chase down.  We end up catching the knuckleheads, who had just stolen the car.  So... the car wasn't stolen when the chase started, and we actually had to send the county PD over to take the stolen vehicle report!

Guessing about why the town may not have wanted to deal with it could have been the location; they may not have been able to send someone to where the car was due to staffing or just distance.  I couldn't send one of my guys 20 miles away just to process a car...  Give us the suspect info, and we can go to the magistrate and get our warrants later.  

Or... it might have been too late in the shift, and they just didn't want to deal with it...


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> I'm actually a believer in "terminating pursuits" meaning make the pursuit STOP -- not stop chasing.  I think ending pursuits quickly and aggressively makes sense and minimizes the risks to people.  If you have a guy popping rounds off in a shopping center, you don't watch him and wait for him to stop; you put a stop to it.  If you've got some knucklehead endangering everyone by running from the cops -- put an end to the pursuit.  Techniques like PIT, stop sticks (not so much a fan for a lot of reasons), rolling roadblocks...  There's a lot in the arsenal to bring a pursuit to a stop, rather than simply stopping chasing them.




And backed by the USSC (in some cases) to boot.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_v._Harris

Most policy is about liability and lawsuit costs at the municipality level in the end. I agree with the public safety aspect, but Im a cynic when it comes to the REAL reason.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Reminds me of this one I was in:
> 
> http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P2-22794993.html
> 
> Armed robbery, high speed chase down a Thruway for MILES. Went so far I lost radio comms and had to use a phone. State police tossed spikes but couldn't tell us to back off so 3-4 of our cars got spiked too..



If our system was in place, your dispatch or IC could have your agency's radio and the NYSP radios communicating with each other AND patched in to your cell so everyone could communicate with everyone else...seamlessly and with mil-spec security.

Not saying this as a plug, just saying....this is what I do for a living.  So I *REALLY* appreciate when all of you indulge my questions, even the minor stuff.  Helps me do my job better, which in turn helps my team help you better. :asian:


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> If our system was in place, your dispatch or IC could have your agency's radio and the NYSP radios communicating with each other AND patched in to your cell so everyone could with them seamlessly and with mil-spec security.
> 
> Not saying this as a plug, just saying....this is what I do for a living.  So I *REALLY* appreciate when all of you indulge my questions, even the minor stuff.  Helps me do my job better, which in turn helps my team help you better. :asian:


Sounds like dark magic


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> If our system was in place, your dispatch or IC could have your agency's radio and the NYSP radios communicating with each other AND patched in to your cell so everyone could communicate with everyone else seamlessly and with mil-spec security.
> 
> Not saying this as a plug, just saying....this is what I do for a living.  So I *REALLY* appreciate when all of you indulge my questions, even the minor stuff.  Helps me do my job better, which in turn helps my team help you better. :asian:



In theory, our radio system can do that now.  Functionally, we aren't using multi-agency patches the way we could...  It blows enough minds when we simply get on someone else's channel rather than do the dispatcher relay (Scout Adam-12 to dispatch; please tell County Dispatch..."


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

You guys using plain talk or still using 10-codes?  We just switched this week away from 10-codes I'm having so much fun with "yep" or "I got this". On the radio


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> In theory, our radio system can do that now.  Functionally, we aren't using multi-agency patches the way we could...  It blows enough minds when we simply get on someone else's channel rather than do the dispatcher relay (Scout Adam-12 to dispatch; please tell County Dispatch..."


It even more fun when someone else's radios end up on our channels and they don't know and start talking like they are on their own channels.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> You guys using plain talk or still using 10-codes?  We just switched this week away from 10-codes I'm having so much fun with "yep" or "I got this". On the radio



10-codes here. IMO they can be useful when suspects can hear your radio....a BG hearing "your guy has a warrant" while he's standing in front of you could be trouble...he may not know what 10-65 means.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> In theory, our radio system can do that now.  Functionally, we aren't using multi-agency patches the way we could...  It blows enough minds when we simply get on someone else's channel rather than do the dispatcher relay (Scout Adam-12 to dispatch; please tell County Dispatch..."



Ours takes that concept and puts it on steroids, linking not only radios but also streaming video, file sharing (for uploading floor plans and other useful docs), chat-style messaging, and telephone interfaces.  Its pretty slick, and our mobile units are deployed on Panasonic Toughbooks or ruggedized Dells, which is why Ballen's Toughbook caught my eye.  Between you guys and the NATO troops, I don't know who is harder on their gear.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> If our system was in place, your dispatch or IC could have your agency's radio and the NYSP radios communicating with each other AND patched in to your cell so everyone could communicate with everyone else...seamlessly and with mil-spec security.
> 
> Not saying this as a plug, just saying....this is what I do for a living.  So I *REALLY* appreciate when all of you indulge my questions, even the minor stuff.  Helps me do my job better, which in turn helps my team help you better. :asian:



It's all about "who pays". In my area the County is the blanket agency that is in charge of comms, computer systems etc. Why the county does what it does and buys what it buys is voodoo to me.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> Ours takes that concept and puts it on steroids, linking not only radios but also streaming video, file sharing (for uploading floor plans and other useful docs), chat-style messaging, and telephone interfaces.  Its pretty slick, and our mobile units are deployed on Panasonic Toughbooks or ruggedized Dells, which is why Ballen's Toughbook caught my eye.  Between you guys and the NATO troops, I don't know who is harder on their gear.



Have any stuff you could e-mail to me?


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> Ours takes that concept and puts it on steroids, linking not only radios but also streaming video, file sharing (for uploading floor plans and other useful docs), chat-style messaging, and telephone interfaces.  Its pretty slick, and our mobile units are deployed on Panasonic Toughbooks or ruggedized Dells, which is why Ballen's Toughbook caught my eye.  Between you guys and the NATO troops, I don't know who is harder on their gear.


Yep dark magic I'm convinced now


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Yep dark magic I'm convinced now



"Its like magic, only real"


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tgace said:


> 10-codes here. IMO they can be useful when suspects can hear your radio....a BG hearing "your guy has a warrant" while he's standing in front of you could be trouble...he may not know what 10-65 means.


Wanted checks are the only 10 code we still use but at this point anyone that's wanted knows the 10 code anyway


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Have any stuff you could e-mail to me?



Absolutely, I'd be happy to do that.   We all get the "who pays" issue (that's the reality of public sector customers).  For my field guys, grants (and their deadlines) determine when they get to go home to their family vs. when they have to spend 2-4 weeks lodged in a regional hotel doing nothing but installs and turnups.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> You guys using plain talk or still using 10-codes?  We just switched this week away from 10-codes I'm having so much fun with "yep" or "I got this". On the radio



We've been plain talk for several years.  Us "salty dawgs" can confuse the hell out of newer officers and dispatchers with the 10-codes and our old signals.



ballen0351 said:


> It even more fun when someone else's radios end up on our channels and they don't know and start talking like they are on their own channels.



Yeah...  When it's just routine, that's amusing.  We've had it happen a couple times under some stressful situations.  Thing that pisses me off there is when the dispatch on that channel doesn't say anything.  C'mon... tell that unit they're on the wrong channel, and let them get it fixed, y'know?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice photos of your town (and ride).  Haven't been there in a while.  When we still had our camper we would often go there and stay a weekend at the Navy campground.  Sometimes just on the support area.  A really nice place to visit, and quite photogenic.  If your willing, the next time we visit, I might take you up on identifying non-tourist places to eat or shop fresh seafood.


----------

